# Eclipse, Console nach Programdurchlauf inaktiv



## Schumi (26. Jan 2006)

Hallo, 

mein Problem ist das folgende: Jedesmal, wenn ich nach dem Editieren des Sourcecodes direkt ctrl+F11 bzw, den Run Button drücke, sehe ich für einen (sehr) kurzen Moment den Output auf der Console, dann wird diese Schwarz und er schreibt "A console is not available". Lasse ich das Programm dann nochmal durchlaufen erscheint der output und bleibt auch lesbar.
Da meine Programdurchläufe immer länger werden, ist das mitlerweile ziemlich störend. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß vielleicht Rat, das wäre sehr nett.

Eine (zugegebenermaßen nicht so aufwendige  ) Forumssuche hat mir nicht geholfen.


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2006)

Hab das mal bei google eingegeben -  versuch ma
eclipse.exe -clean 
==> http://www.myeclipseide.com/PNphpBB2+file-viewtopic-t-10848.html


----------



## Schumi (26. Jan 2006)

Danke für die Antwort, das hat aber leider nicht geholfen. Mein Problem ist auch ein wenig anders als das in dem thread beschriebene. Wenn ich bei mir das Programm ein 2. mal laufen lasse, ohne irgendetwas anderes zu ändern, also einfach ein 2. mal startbutton bzw. ctrl F11 drücke, wird der Output angezeigt. Habe gerade bemerkt, dass das Problem auch auftritt, wenn die Console das aktive Fenster ist, ich also vor Programmstart da drauf klicke :\


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2006)

Ne war schon klar, war halt nen Versuch. 
Hab noch das hier gefunden:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=100700

Die Beschreibung des Bug ähnelt sehr stark deinem Problem:


> I'm now running Eclipse on 1.5.0_03 and I think, I can reproduce the issue.
> 
> 0. Create a Java project.
> 1. Create a new class with a simple "Hello, World" Java application.
> ...


----------



## Schumi (27. Jan 2006)

Das hatte ich dann auch noch gefunden, da kann ich dann wohl nichts machen  :cry: 
Auf welche Weise benutzen denn die anderen hier die Console, dass das Problem nicht auftritt, oder ist das evtl. System- / Umständeabhängig?


----------



## Schumi (27. Jan 2006)

Habe gerade die 3.1.2 Version gezogen, da scheint der Fehler nicht mehr aufzutreten  :applaus:


----------

